# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Becker Knives back in business

## donny h

Hey gang, long time no chat.

I know some folks really like the Beckers as survival knives, so it's really good news that after being out of business for a short while, Becker paired up with Kabar, they are offering some eight models so far. :Smile: 

All Beckers except for the tiny BK13 are made in America.

I picked up a BK2 Companion, BK7 Combat Utility, BK9 Combat Bowie, and a BK11 Necker. The prices on Beckers are very reasonable, all these knives together cost me 225 delivered.

Left to right, this is the 2, 7, and 9:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This shows the model 11 Necker, and two model 13s. One 13 came with the 7and another with the 9, both sheaths also accepts the 13:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

In the sheaths:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sheath side view:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Top view, models and blade thickness, left to right. BK13(?), BK11 (.165")
BK2(.250"), BK7 (.188"), BK9 (.188"):
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A closer look:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

If you're shopping for one of these, try Tomars Kabars, they have the best prices/selection going right now.

You may have noticed the BK1 Brute and BK10 Crewman Utility are absent, those models are not currently being made, Nathan Becker says in no uncertain terms that the BK1 is not coming back (poor sales), but things seem unclear with the BK10, maybe it's coming back but maybe not. :Frown: 

I really want a BK10, I think among the Beckers it's the best dimensions for a pure survival knife (5.5" long blade, .188" thick), so I really hope it comes back, I won't miss the BK1 as much since I have a couple of these 12" military Kukris to fill that need (pardon the plastic, it's still dripping cosmoline):
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks for the update.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Nice.  I'm really wanting a BK11.  The 13 is a new one to me.  Basically a smaller version of the 11 without the bottleopener?

----------


## tonester

yah im really happy becker is back in business. i want them all!

----------


## RangerXanatos

What I've found out is that the bk13 is an extra freebie knife that they tossed in with the bigger models like the bk7 & 9.  It has a steel similar to 420hc.

----------


## donny h

> The 13 is a new one to me.  Basically a smaller version of the 11 without the bottleopener?


The BK13 Remora is brand new to everyone, I don't think it's sold on it's own, it's only bundled in with the 7 and 9 ("while supplies last"), and it *is* bacically shaped like the 11.

The big difference is that the 13 is made in China, but I *think* it's also made of 1095 carbon steel like the rest of Beckers made-in-the-USA line.

The 13 is a neat extra, I can see a use for it, a little blade in the same sheath with a rugged survival blade like the 7 or 9 could come in handy.

Here's a better look at the 11 and 13, I took my cheesy cord wrap job off of the 11 to give a better look at it, the 11 shipped with a 4' piece of paracord, long enough to wrap the handle and hang the sheath around the neck.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The 13 fits very tight in the sheath, if you want to wrap that handle it has to be with something smaller in diameter than paracord, Nathan Becker suggested braided fishing line.

----------


## nell67

Welcome back donny h!!!!!your name was just mentioned a week or so ago about being a missed member of the pack!

----------


## donny h

> Welcome back donny h!!!!!your name was just mentioned a week or so ago about being a missed member of the pack!


Thank you, it's always nice to be missed. :Smile: 

I check in now and again, I'll get more active here when winter sets in.

----------


## kx250kev

That is great news!  I LOVE my BK7 and BK9!  I'll be ordering spares. :Smile:

----------


## donny h

> I'll be ordering spares.


Smart move.

Just because they're back now doesn't mean they'll be available forever, and the prices certainly aren't going down.

Tomars currently gets $63 for the BK7, $64 for the BK9.

Get a BK11 while your at it, you won't regret it, that little necker is a neat blade, and a helluva bargain for $35.

----------


## crashdive123

I don't own any Becker knives, but like the look of the BK2.  Looks pretty sturdy.

----------


## donny h

> ...like the look of the BK2.  Looks pretty sturdy.


With it's 5 1/4"X1/4" blade, it's very sturdy, it feels very solid in the hand, and it comes with the tacticool :Stick Out Tongue:  sheath.($56)

I'd say the only negative is the weight, at 14+ounces it's a little heavy to carry on the belt full time.

It fits really nice in my pickups glovebox though. :Smile:

----------


## Blood Groove

Thanks for the info. I'm looking for a good price for a Becker Necker, so I'll check out that Tomars Ka-bars you mentioned.

----------


## ATough

OK, I really want the 2, and the Necker. those look like sturdy knifes. Also the 9 looks great for bushwhacking.

----------


## crashdive123

Sarge - Move to Survival Kits & Survival Products

----------


## joelpietersen

This is good to hear.  I've always admired the quality of their products.

----------


## crashdive123

> This is good to hear.  I've always admired the quality of their products.


It would also be good to hear a bit about you.  How about heading over to the introduction section and let us know.  Thanks.

----------


## vthompson

I can see a BK-7 in my near future. I just got a Ka-Bar Mule from Tomars and I was impressed with the price and the fast shipping.

----------


## RangerXanatos

I've got the necker and like it pretty good.  I'm contemplating the BK2 but I don't exactly know how it will perform, being so thick for that length.

----------


## Mountaintrekker

I've been wanting one of those necker knives for awhile. I want to put it into the kit I'm making for one of my rifles with a synthetic stock. I like the idea of it being good steel and thin with the option of putting a handle/cordwrap on it at a later date. 
SWEET!

----------


## Tactical Tom

I had a BK10 & BK7 from Camillus a couple of years ago but I ended up trading them off  :Frown:  Didn't know what I had until they were gone. I really liked the BK10! Now I have the BK11 & BK9 from Ka-Bar  :Big Grin:  These are Awsome knives for the money ! 
BK-11 Becker Necker
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
BK-9 Combat Bowie
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
BK-9 with BK-13
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Bk-9 , BK-13, R.I.A. M1911-A1 .45ACP  :Cool: 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## RangerXanatos

This is my necker.  I wish the handle was a little longer for my hand but I can make do with it.  I wrapped the handle and the sheath with paracord that was supplied when I bought it.  The sheath can be worn verticle or at an angle for a cross draw thanks to the paracord.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Daniel

----------


## Tactical Tom

> This is my necker.  I wish the handle was a little longer for my hand but I can make do with it.  I wrapped the handle and the sheath with paracord that was supplied when I bought it.  The sheath can be worn verticle or at an angle for a cross draw thanks to the paracord.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Daniel


Where did you get the Ka-Bar Clip for the kydex sheath ?

----------


## RangerXanatos

I got it from here http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=46008 when I got the necker.  It's the TDI clip and will fit on the sheath of the BK11 as well.

----------


## Tactical Tom

> I got it from here http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=46008 when I got the necker.  It's the TDI clip and will fit on the sheath of the BK11 as well.


Cool ..... Thanks 'Ol Bud  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sam McNeilson

hahahaHA! Wow I'm pumped to have these back. More than a little bummed about the missing Crewman though  :Frown: . When I owned it, I never went anywhere without it. Put that thing through all kindsa hell and it took it like the manly piece of steel it was. Ah I miss the feel of that knife. Carried it for two years, cops took it shortly before Camillus went down. My fault for not checking up on the laws where I was going. By the time I could afford another, they were gone. My next carry was a tak-1. Didn't like it so much at first but it grew on me. Still, never stopped missing the Becker. So now that they're back, I'm torn between checking out the Rat-5, which I've had my eye on for a while, or the Campanion, which I almost bought instead of the Crewman, years ago, and I've wanted ever since. What do you guys think? I'm gonna get em both eventually but first...?

And yeah Crash, I'll be heading on over to introduce myself soon as I click this button...

----------


## vthompson

I just ordered myself a BK-11 a couple of days ago from Tomars Ka Bar Knives. I have been thinking about getting a knife to wear around my neck for a while now, so I went ahead and ordered it.

----------


## Tactical Tom

> hahahaHA! Wow I'm pumped to have these back. More than a little bummed about the missing Crewman though . When I owned it, I never went anywhere without it. Put that thing through all kindsa hell and it took it like the manly piece of steel it was. Ah I miss the feel of that knife. Carried it for two years, cops took it shortly before Camillus went down. My fault for not checking up on the laws where I was going. By the time I could afford another, they were gone. My next carry was a tak-1. Didn't like it so much at first but it grew on me. Still, never stopped missing the Becker. So now that they're back, I'm torn between checking out the Rat-5, which I've had my eye on for a while, or the Campanion, which I almost bought instead of the Crewman, years ago, and I've wanted ever since. What do you guys think? I'm gonna get em both eventually but first...?
> 
> And yeah Crash, I'll be heading on over to introduce myself soon as I click this button...


I'd go for the BK-7, it comes with the little BK-13 & that little PSK knife is as handy as a pocket on a shirt ! 
http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=46009

----------


## vthompson

I got my Becker BK-11 and I really like it. It is an awsome little knife and comes razor sharp. I liked it so well that I went ahead and put a BK-2 in my shopping cart. I was going to get the BK-7 but I kept getting drawn back to the BK-2. I got to thinking that for me a shorter blade would be more practical. Plus I like the thickness of the BK-2. I will keep you updated after I get the BK-2 and use it a little.

----------

